# Hello from Kiev.



## Whippet (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi. My name is Dai and I live in Kiev Ukraine. I recently started taking archery lessons. There arent that many archery shops in Kiev, in fact, I doubt there is any store that sells olympic recurve in this city. The Ukrainian governmet has done its very best to phase out all non money generating sports over the last 10 years, which is why archery isnt all that popular in this city.

Buying equipment is a pain and needless to say finding a field is almost impossible. But I hope to continue my archery in the basement of some gym, (LOL) with hopes to meet others who have some kind of knowledge or connections to competitive archery to have more fun.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Dai.


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Treehopper (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## BBBest (Sep 6, 2012)

Whippet,

I'm in Ukraine. We should share ideas and resources. Send me a PM.

BB


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

welcome Dai


----------



## terrancej (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello Dai, and welcome! If you got to the F.I.T.A. forum you will "meet others who have some kind of knowledge or connections to competitive archery to have more fun." I only have bow hunting shops near me, the closest recurve bow shop is about 300 miles away. I have found that I can get the information I need right here, for which I am thankful. Again, Welcome.


----------

